# Kreis in PS Zeichnen



## weby6 (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich nutze schon seit längerem Adobe PS 7. Wenn ich eine Kreis zeichnen wollte, der den BG von der Hintergrundsebene hatte, so das nur ein dünner runder strich über war, habe ich immer 2 Kreise gezeichnet 
(z. B. 
Kreis 1 Durchmesser  100 px
Kreis 2 Durchmesser  105 px)

Habt ihr eine wesentlich leichtere Idee um einen nicht ausgefüllten Kreis zu realisieren?

... weby6


----------



## Terrabug (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß nicht ob es die Funktion auch in 7 gibt ,aber warum benutzt du nicht Kontur füllen(findet man im Menü Bearbeiten) ?


----------



## aTa (27. Oktober 2004)

LOL  les dir erstmal das Handbuch durch das sind Grundlagen die man wissen sollte...


----------



## Peter Klein (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Auswahl > feste Größe einstellen auf 105px

Fläche füllen

Dann gehst du auf Auswahl verkleinern um 5 px 

dann mit der HG Farbe wieder füllen

Auswahl aufheben ( STRG+D )

Meintest du so?

und immer F1 

Peter


----------



## da_Dj (27. Oktober 2004)

Mit dem Formen Werkzeug einfach einen Kreis aufziehen [als Pfad] diesen in der Pfadpalette anklicken -> Rechtsklick -> Kontur mit Werkzeug füllen [vorher noch den Pinsel auswählen und einstellen wie du ihn haben möchtest] Einfacher gehts kaum. Bzw. Du machst den Kreis wie Punkroiber gesagt hat und gehst dann auf Kontur füllen [noch einfacher]


----------



## weby6 (28. Oktober 2004)

Danke! Es funktioniert...

... weby6


----------

